# Using both sides of the brain



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, ive done the spinning girl test, and i can make her spin both ways, and even make her spin in a way that her leg is orbiting her body (weird i know). My questions are;

How can I test which side of the brain i use the most?

How can I use both sides equally?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 27, 2009)

for others who don't know the test
http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...in-vs-left-brain/story-e6frev20-1111114577583

and Edward, it doesn't really matter if you can make her spin both ways, what way did she spin when you first looked at her/when not trying

she went clockwise for me first, then I found a way to make her spin the other way


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats just it, sometimes shes clockwise, other times shes counter clockwise.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 27, 2009)

I can only see it anti-clockwise.


----------



## zosomaniac (Oct 27, 2009)

Hmm clock wise to me ..,


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2009)

Pet peeve of mine (since I'm so left-brained): clockwise or anti-clockwise with respect to what??? I assume they probably mean as viewed from above her head, but you could as easily be considering from the floor, in which case the direction would be opposite.

Anyway, if we assume they mean looking from above her head, I see her moving clockwise. Which is weird, because that says I'm right-brained. But I'm sure I'm more left-brained than right-brained. So I'm not sure I believe this test.


----------



## shelley (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not sure that's really a test of right brain/left brain dominance. The spinning girl seems to take on a different direction every time I look away and look back.

Work on ambidexterity: try writing, brushing your teeth, or OH cubing with your off hand (though if you broke your wrist that doesn't seem like something you can start immediately)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 27, 2009)

I can only see clockwise, no matter how hard I try


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)

(As seen from above the dancer) I initially saw anti-clockwise. However I can switch the direction I perceive with some difficulty. If I focus on the outstretched leg and pay attention to when it is perpendicular to me I can switch seeing it from the "front" toward me or to the "back" away from me. At the moment when the switch occurs it appears to me that the dancer stops spinning momentarily and starts to spin against the original direction.

I find it strange that I can't switch it easily, it is somewhat difficult for me to change the direction, but I can do it.

--edit--
Ok after some practice I can switch her direction much easier. I can now make her appear to swing from the left to the right then to the left then to the right (as if she never turns her back toward me, and I am always seeing her front). I can't maintain it indefinitely, but I can get a couple of iterations out of it before she appears to complete a full circle again.

Chris


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

Will no one answer my original question?


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)

Edward said:


> Will no one answer my original question?



Play the piano? I've heard that activity uses both sides of the brain fairly equally. Not sure of the validity of how equally, so I probably should not spread rumors here.

Chris


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 27, 2009)

I see both...


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2009)

I can also only see clockwise, no matter what I do. 

But just to let you guys in on a little secret: left/right brained-ness is a complete and utter lie. It really is. Any evidence is minimal, and it doesn't mean anythign at all.
What it comes down to is: everyone has strengths and weaknesses. Those strengths are in activities!! These activities have to be related to some part of the brain, naturally, as everything we do is controlled by some part of the brain. But you might be good at something related to the right side of the brain, and something related to the left side of the brain.
Looking through the list, I can see that many parts from both sides of the brain apply to me, for example, "maths and science" from the left side, and "spacial perception" from the right side of the brain. (Interestingly, philosophy is also put on the rigth side, and I certainly hope that I excel at philosophy seeing as I major in it and have an A average >.<)
We all use all parts of our brain, despite the fact that you will read things that say "most people only use xx% (usually around 10%) of their brain. It's all a load of hokum.

I also find it interesting that it says that "most people would see anti-clockwise", seeing as according to them this is most associated with the left-side of the brain, which means that most people "use logic" and "facts rule" etc., which in my own personal experience is not supported at all.

EDIT:
Edward: To answer your question: don't worry about it. Just do what you want to do. Using "both sides of the brain" will not help you in anyway whatsoever.
Also, I should add for all those who don't know me, that I am a psychology major, so I feel somewhat qualified to make these assertions.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> I also find it interesting that it says that "most people would see anti-clockwise", seeing as according to them this is most associated with the left-side of the brain, which means that most people "use logic" and "facts rule" etc., which in my own personal experience is not supported at all.


YES! 

And yeah. We use all of our brain, but not all at once.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 28, 2009)

There are actually many reliable and proven brain, general conginitive and pattern reconisition testing methods out there. Just use google or another search engine to find out.

I did one such test in the early 1990's called the Raven Progrssive Matrices test in selection testing to get into an electronics curse at a community college. I failed this test badly woth a score of 2/10 and because of this I can't solve any puzzle (apart from the 1x1x1 cube) really, really fast.

I'm glad I did this test despite failing it badly.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 28, 2009)

Her breasts are always going clockwise and as they are tied to her body, she is going clockwise too.


----------



## Parity (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't get how to "change" her direction.
But I see her going both ways/.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 28, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Pet peeve of mine (since I'm so left-brained): clockwise or anti-clockwise with respect to what??? I assume they probably mean as viewed from above her head, but you could as easily be considering from the floor, in which case the direction would be opposite.
> 
> Anyway, if we assume they mean looking from above her head, I see her moving clockwise. Which is weird, because that says I'm right-brained. But I'm sure I'm more left-brained than right-brained. So I'm not sure I believe this test.



The same happens to me now. After solving cubes, I think my spatial perception have played strong and I can only see it clockwise.... I remember that several months ago I did this test and saw it at first anti-clockwise.

I will try again after using doing algebra exercises xD and things that doesn't need my right part of the brain.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 28, 2009)

Parity said:


> I don't get how to "change" her direction.
> But I see her going both ways/.



Same!

Are you sure this thing isn't rigged? I see her going counter-clockwise for the most part, and I swear that it randomly switches to going the other way. I'm not trying to change anything at all, it just happens. I don't understand how you can perceive it as one or the other though, she's not symmetrical or anything so she HAS to be moving in the same direction all of the time!

I also started looking with one eye, and then randomly switching the eye I look out of. Between doing this sometimes the direction appears to switch. This happens randomly though, even looking with both of my eyes, so I don't know about this...

EDIT: OMG WOW!  If you concentrate on her foot sticking out, it makes it so much easier! I understand now.  I just kind of tell myself while her more outer foot is overlapping her foot (from this view) whether is passing in front of it or behind it. Switching is much easier now.  I've literally switched back and forth about 4 times within 10 seconds! 

...Wow.


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 28, 2009)

I first saw her going clockwise, but I can make her go both ways at will.


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Oct 28, 2009)

I saw anti-clockwise first. Then, focusing a bit more, I made her move clockwise. But my right hand is very dominant ( and in turn, so is my left brain compared to my left side ), and I am in no way ambidextrous.

I am so showing my friends this.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 28, 2009)

She has spasms for me. One way, then the other. I managed to make her stop for a second. (not quite stop) It just flickered Clockwise then anti-clockwise, then clockwise etc. really fast.


----------



## poorshooter (Oct 28, 2009)

i dont know if this is considered cheating or not (in terms of how to get the dancer to spin in the opposite direction), but the easiest way for me is by simply using the mouse scroll button. i was trying to read the text on the left, so i scrolled down, and when scrolled back up again, voila!, she was already spinning in a different direction.. rinse, and repeat..


----------

